# Calling all Canners



## Mad Cook (Jul 4, 2014)

I came across this on the Coopers of Stortford site.

Coopers of Stortford Electric Bottler - Preserver from Coopers of Stortford

I'd appreciate any comments, advice, etc. As it's about half price in the clearance section I thought I might treat myself.

I have apple trees in the garden and (when I find it in the undergrowth) there is a rhubarb patch. I'm not interested in canning anything involving meat so it doesn't matter if this is not suitable for that.

I did some bottling(ie canning) many years ago but it wasn't a screaming success as I didn't have any proper equipment apart from some very ancient Kilner Jars (like Mason jars) and seals and used the oven method and the pressure cooker (an ordinary Prestige kitchen pc).


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 4, 2014)

If this just does water bath canning why not buy a large stockpot and just use that (and it will be more versatile).


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 4, 2014)

I think it looks pretty cool.  It would also be a stand on its own unit, thus freeing up your stove.  At half price, I'd probably get it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 4, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> If this just does water bath canning why not buy a large stockpot and just use that (and it will be more versatile).


I do have a huge stockpot but I thought the temperature control on something like this would make the procedure more accurate?


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 4, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I think it looks pretty cool.  It would also be a stand on its own unit, thus freeing up your stove.  At half price, I'd probably get it.


Thanks Dawg.


----------



## Bookbrat (Jul 4, 2014)

Several years ago we tried out a very similar canner at a Master Food Preserver update at our county Extension. It took awhile to heat up, but once it got going we all decided we would love to have one if we could afford it. They were spendy  ($300+) at that time.

I wanted it to have the ability to waterbath outside when it's hot. Then I got a portable induction burner and found my old, cheap stockpot works on induction. But for that price, I think I'd buy the electric canner.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I do have a huge stockpot but I thought the temperature control on something like this would make the procedure more accurate?



Boiling is boiling. It doesn't matter how the heat is generated.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 5, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Boiling is boiling. It doesn't matter how the heat is generated.


Aha, I've just Googled and it appears that the method I know about is the "slow water bath method" in which the prepared jars of fruit go in cold and it requires very close attention to temperature and the time taken to achieve it. I think from what I've read that this is (was) the standard water method used over here. This device does both slow and fast methods.

Bottling isn't as common over here as it was before the advent of domestic freezers so I'm a bit short of people who are old enough to remember doing it.


----------

